# scrollbalken verschwinden lassen...???



## subzero (24. November 2002)

moin leutz.... tut mir leid das ich schon wieder nerve....

aber ..hier auf der page http://www.subzero-design.com/shifty/links.html

wie lasse ich den scrollbalken dort unten verschwinden...
ohne das der rechte auch verschwindet...also..ich meien den blauen scoller...

danke..


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. November 2002)

Versuchs mit cellpadding="0" oder weniger Inhalt...

Aber im Netscape sieht man wenigsten garnichts...!


----------



## Blake (24. Dezember 2002)

versuchs mal mit scrolling="no" ;-)


----------



## Adam Wille (24. Dezember 2002)

Generell gibt es mi HTML oder CSS keine Möglichkeit, das Scrollen in nur einer Richtung explizit zu verbieten, bzw. nur einen Scrollbalken zu entfernen.

Entweder bist du in der Lage, durch weniger Inhalt die Ausweitung deines Dokumentes nach der Breite zu verringern, oder der horizontale Scrollbalken wird erscheinen.

Willst du diesen auf alle Fälle untersagen, dann musst du das Scrollen komplett verbieten und hast auch keinen vertikalen Scroller.

Bleibt dir also die Wahl zwischen "hier einfach irgendwas abkupfern und nicht scrollen" und "lernen wie HTML angewendet wird". 

Geist


----------

